# Wayne County's Hog Jam I



## gatorhater (Jan 4, 2012)

Wayne County's Hog Jam is fast approaching. It is set for February 18th and 19. To get more information you can go to our Website waynetourism.com. There is also info in the Georgia Outdors Magazine. Look for the full page add by the Wayne County Tourism.

 There are three categories  1) Gun  2) archery 3) Dogging
$7000.00 guarantied. The prize money will increase as entires increase. 3 places paid in each category with additional prizes paid for largest hog by a kid and a woman. All winners will be ploygraphed.

If you have any questions shoot me a p.m. and I will answer any questions. You can also call the tourism office at (912)427-3233.  It looks as if it's shaping up for a heck of a hunt.


----------



## gatorhater (Jan 12, 2012)

bump


----------



## pitbull (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice pot!


----------



## gatorhater (Jan 13, 2012)

Hopefully its going to get much larger!!!!  We give $25,000 away in our catfish tournament with a $10,000 for first place. We would love for it to get that big.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jan 14, 2012)

shoot, my ears perked up!


----------



## .243wssm (Jan 14, 2012)

we will be there with kornbread dogging em....good group of guys that put the catfish tournament on .


----------



## gatorhater (Jan 15, 2012)

Those of you that know about our catfish tournament know that we do not not make anything on these tournaments. We are only trying to promote Wayne County.


----------



## Dpsmith (Jan 16, 2012)

Just print out the hag jam rules and sign the second page? No other things required?


----------



## mule69 (Jan 17, 2012)

If they run it like the catfish tournament and you finish in the money you will be given a poly-graph. This should ensure that everyone is on an even playing field.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 19, 2012)

"13. Any contestant with a blood alcohol content high enough to affect the outcome of the polygraph test will be disqualified by tournament committee."

???


----------



## gatorhater (Jan 20, 2012)

We were having problems with our tourism site. Please go to waynecountyhogjam.com  and you can get a printable registration form as well as join through an active account. There is a phone number on the information to call if you have any questions. However, p m me and I will answer any questions that come up. Leave me your phone number and I will be glad to call you.


----------



## gatorhater (Jan 20, 2012)

Apex, the reason that we use this rule is according to our polygraph examiner enough alcohol can cause problems with an accurate reading from the polygraph machine. The committee is the same one that we have used for the last several years, (7) I think, in our catfish tournaments.


----------

